# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Gel-based robots, Soft Active Materials Laboratory and Zhao Research Group, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Soft Active Materials Laboratory and Zhao Research Group

Xuanhe Zhao

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hydraulic hydrogel actuators and robots optically and sonically camouflaged in water"

by Hyunwoo Yuk, Shaoting Lin, Chu Ma, Mahdi Takaffoli, Nicolas X. Fang & Xuanhe Zhao
February 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Fast and forceful gel robots

Published on Feb 1, 2017




> Engineers at MIT have fabricated transparent gel robots that can perform a number of fast, forceful tasks, including kicking a ball underwater, and grabbing and releasing a live fish.


"Transparent, gel-based robots can catch and release live fish"
Made from hydrogel, robots may one day assist in surgical operations, evade underwater detection.

by Jennifer Chu 
February 1, 2017

----------

